# Game Warden George Whatley



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Game Warden George Whatley 
*Texas Parks and Wildlife Department - Law Enforcement Division
Texas*
End of Watch: Friday, October 10, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 45
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Friday, October 10, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Game Warden George Whatley suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in a required physical fitness assessment at Fort Stockton High School. He and several other game wardens had completed a series of physical exercises when he stated he felt ill.

He went to a shaded area to sit down and rest. A short time later he was found slumped over. Another game warden with paramedic training immediately tended to him as rescue crews were called. He was transported to Fort Stockton Hospital where he passed away approximately one hour later.

Game Warden Whatley had served with the agency for 1 year. He is survived by his wife and two sons.
Agency Contact Information
Texas Parks and Wildlife Department - Law Enforcement Division
4200 Smith School Road
Austin, TX 78744

Phone: (512) 389-4630

_*Please contact the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department - Law Enforcement Division for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

